# Mt HOOD Timberline Cabin, Hotels, Motels



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

the house i was suppose to stay at in mt hood during july 11-15th fell through now i need to find a place to rent for the 4 nights ill be there. does anyone know of a decent price for a motel cabin or hotel i can stay at?(government camp or welches is ok too):dunno::dunno: please help.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

I was there in the beginning of May we stayed at "The resort at the mountain". The place is really neat, they have it all we stayed in a room with one king size bed and a pullout queen size sofa. The room had, FULL kitchen, a nice bathroom, balcony, fireplace with logs supplied to you on a daily basis. TV, internet, coffee maker, cafe, cocoa, tea, all the cleaning suplies. The room was amazing, we paid about $115 a night everything included.

There are cheaper places around, but they don't compare to this hotel. let me look and see were I stored them. I will repost.

Mt. Hood Oregon Resorts - Resort at the Mountain - Mount Hood Lodging Call them up maybe it will be more $$$ because it's into summer.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Here you go Villages of Mt. Hood | Monthly Web Magazine that link will really help you out.


------------------EDIT----------------------

And if you want to save money this is your place Mt. Hood Hostel it's right the in government camp, but it's a hostel. I am not sure how it works, but I believe you have to take all of your stuff in the morning or something like that.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

you can check this out too if you want to on the cheap. Little bit of a hassle but it beats the 100+ night places.

Mt. Hood Hostel


----------

